# Serversoftware



## MSuter (12. September 2002)

Welche Serversoftware benutzt ihr um eure Seiten Lokal zu Testen?
Ich suche eine möglichst günstige Applikation welche HTML, PHP, ASP und wenn möglich SSI unterstützt. Wer kennt da was?

Gruss MSuter


----------



## Dunsti (12. September 2002)

mit FoxServ bekommst Du zumindest schonmal Apache (für HTML) PHP und MySQL hin .... ASP geht aber meines wissens nicht mit Apache, da brauchst Du nen Microsoft-Webserver.


Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

Hallo,

wenn du ASP-Scripte testen willst, würde ich dir auf jedenfall zum IIS raten, da das Apache-ASP-Modul von ChiliSoft sich doch nicht unerheblich vom "richtigen" ASP unterscheidet.
PHP, SSI sollte beim IIS ebenfalls kein Problem sein.


----------



## MSuter (16. September 2002)

*IIS Problem*

IIS macht mir schwierigkeiten wenn ich eine PHP site öffnen will, das einzige was er ausspuckt ist folgende fehlermeldung!!

The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. 

Wer kann mir da helfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. September 2002)

Hi,

PHP installiert? Entweder ein ensprechendes Package auf http://www.php.net oder evtl. mal http://www.php.net/do_download.php?mr=http://php3.de/&df=php-4.2.3-installer.exe versuchen.


----------



## Tommy (16. September 2002)

Schau mal hier: http://www.essential-freebies.de/board/thread.php?threadid=2703&boardid=20


----------



## MSuter (17. September 2002)

*??*

Hübsche Seite, du hast bloss vergessen dass ich asp brauche, und der Apache unterstützt dies bislang nicht (jedenfalls nicht kostenlos)

Gruss MSuter


----------



## MSuter (17. September 2002)

Hab jetzt mal IIS und PHP neu installiert (PHP SAPI ansteller PHP CGI), nun funktionierts so halbwegs. Einziges Problem ist jetzt dass ich in der AdressZeile keine Variablen mehr übergeben kann. Wie kommt das und wie kann ich das beheben?

Zur erläuterung:


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>


</head>
<body>


<?php print "x: $x"; ?>
</body>
</html>
```

schreibt beim Aufruf über 
"//localhost/irgendwas/index.php?x=blablabla"

x: 

anstelle von 

x: blablabla


Gruss MSuter


----------



## Warper (23. September 2002)

Welche PHP Version hast du installiert?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2002)

Hi,

bezgl. PHP und ISAPI: http://www.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jsp?forum=107&thread=10751


----------



## Christian Fein (23. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MSuter _
> *Hab jetzt mal IIS und PHP neu installiert (PHP SAPI ansteller PHP CGI), nun funktionierts so halbwegs. Einziges Problem ist jetzt dass ich in der AdressZeile keine Variablen mehr übergeben kann. Wie kommt das und wie kann ich das beheben?
> 
> Zur erläuterung:
> ...



Das liegt nicht an der Installation sondern am mittlerweile falschem code

Versuchs mit $_GET Array


----------



## MSuter (25. September 2002)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, aber das Problem lag in der PHP.ini!!! So wies aussieht wurde die Variableübergabe in der URL als zu unsicher eingestuft und so ist sie jetzt Standartmässig Deaktiviert! Man braucht also bloss die PHP.ini etwas zu ändern!

Gruss MSuter


----------



## ghostboy18 (10. Dezember 2002)

Ich benutze PHP, natürlich läuft bei mir zu Hause ein Apache ich steige aber bald auf pWINS um, das ist eine vollkommen in Perl geschriebene WebServer Software. Hat jemand geschrieben den ich aus einem anderen Board kenne.
Wenn sie mir nicht gefällt steig ich wieder auf Apache um, aber man kann sie ja mal testen


----------

